# PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Die Enttäuschung des Jahres 2015 - ihr habt gewählt



## Matthias Dammes (3. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Die Enttäuschung des Jahres 2015 - ihr habt gewählt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Die Enttäuschung des Jahres 2015 - ihr habt gewählt


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (3. Januar 2016)

Wow...das Fallout 4 so weit vorne ist...


----------



## MichaelG (3. Januar 2016)

Das ist halt wenn man bei einem Hype die Erwartungen nicht erfüllen kann. Aus dem Grund würde wohl auch ein HL3 bei den Fans gnadenlos floppen wenn es je erscheinen sollte. Bei einer realistischen Betrachtungsweise ist F4 anders aber gut. Sicher ausbaufähig und bei den RPG-Elementen unterrepräsentiert. Aber ein Verriß hat das Spiel nicht verdient.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Januar 2016)

PS: Aber AC Syndicate als Enttäuschung zu bezeichnen finde ich daneben. Es läuft richtig gehend rund bislang. Ein riesiger Fortschritt gegenüber Unity. Kein Social-Media Müll drin, kein aufgezwungener Koop.

Wenn ich Skaterfan wäre fiele meine Wahl wohl auf Tony Hawk. So ein Buggy Game wäre dann in dem Falle genauso wie es Arkham Knight dieses Jahr tatsächlich ist meine erste Wahl was das Thema Enttäuschungen betrifft. Aber was soll eigentlich Platz 8 sein ? Den Punkt keine Enttäuschungen hätte ich weggelassen. Das ergäben ja automatisch die Restprozente. Aber als Wertungsplatz hergenommen?? Ich weiß nicht.

Hinzufügen würde ich noch Just Cause 3. Mit AMD GPU ist das Game momentan immer noch unspielbar (Texturbugs en masse).

Anno habe ich bislang zu wenig gespielt. Aber das galt genauso wie für den Vorläufer. Ich hatte gehofft, daß ich irgendwie Zugang zu den Zukunftszenarien finde. Das ist aber leider nicht der Fall. Naja. Daher lasse ich eine Wertung weg, weil mir nach der 2. oder 3. Mission die Lust ausgegangen war.

Von COD enttäuscht zu sein ist auch ein Witz. Wer hier mehr erwartet als maximal 8 h SP in Schlauchlevel mit Bombastaction und danach dem MP-Part ist im falschen Film. COD bleibt seiner Linie seit MW2 weiterhin treu. Entweder man kann damit umgehen oder läßt es halt sein. Das Spiel aus den Gründen als Enttäuschung zu bezeichnen würde ich zu weit gehen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (3. Januar 2016)

Gibt's mal irgendwo eine Übersichtsseite, auf der ich mir alle Ergebnisse angucken kann?

Bei der Gelegenheit: Frohes Neues allen! 2015 war doch insgesamt kein schlechtes Gamer-Jahr, dieses Jahr legen wir noch einen drauf.


----------



## Honigpumpe (3. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> PS: Aber AC Syndicate als Enttäuschung zu bezeichnen finde ich daneben. Es läuft richtig gehend rund bislang. Ein riesiger Fortschritt gegenüber Unity. Kein Social-Media Müll drin, kein aufgezwungener Koop.



Muß ich auch sagen. Nun hatte ich nicht die höchsten Erwartungen, aber die hat "Syndicate" erfreulicherweise weit übertroffen. Das Spiel ist in sich rund. Kann man gut immer mal wieder einlegen.

Ist wie bei "Star Wars". Ich hatte mir nicht viel von Disney versprochen und war dann doch positiv überrascht. "Das Erwachen der Macht" ist viel Retro und viel Fanservice, etwas zuviel sogar, aber der Abrams hat für mich die unsäglichen Episoden I bis III schon abgehängt.

Merke: Wer nichts erwartet, kann auch nicht enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (3. Januar 2016)

Batman kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, hat mir unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht. Oder lag es nur an der verkorksten PC Version?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (3. Januar 2016)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Wow...das Fallout 4 so weit vorne ist...



Völlig zurecht  Für mich wäre es nach Battlefront auf Platz 2, aber nur weil ich Arkham Knight nicht gespielt habe. Enttäuschung heißt ja nicht gleich schlechtes Spiel. Aber maßlos enttäuscht bin ich immernoch


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (3. Januar 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Völlig zurecht  Für mich wäre es nach Battlefront auf Platz 2, aber nur weil ich Arkham Knight nicht gespielt habe. Enttäuschung heißt ja nicht gleich schlechtes Spiel. Aber maßlos enttäuscht bin ich immernoch



Na ein Glück hab ich mich vom Hype nicht mitreißen lassen und hatte (bzw habe wieder sobald das GECK draußen ist) mit Fallout 4 eine tolle Zeit! ^^


----------



## FalloutEffect (3. Januar 2016)

für mich war die größte Enttäuschung mit Sicherheit GTA 5 für PC.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2016)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> für mich war die größte Enttäuschung mit Sicherheit GTA 5 für PC.



Warum das?


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Januar 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Batman kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, hat mir unheimlich viel Spaß gemacht. Oder lag es nur an der verkorksten PC Version?


Ich finde, Arkham Knight ist sogar der beste Teil der ganzen Serie. Grafisch top, das Batmobil macht richtig viel Laune und die Story ist auch bombig. Nur die von Arkham Origins war einen Tick besser, meiner Meinung nach. 
Und mittlerweile läuft Arkham Knight auch rund, flüssig und mir sind auch keine Bugs aufgefallen. 

Aber ja, zu Release im Sommer war die PC-Version eine technische Katastrophe.


----------



## Wamboland (3. Januar 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Völlig zurecht  Für mich wäre es nach Battlefront auf Platz 2, aber nur weil ich Arkham Knight nicht gespielt habe. Enttäuschung heißt ja nicht gleich schlechtes Spiel. Aber maßlos enttäuscht bin ich immernoch



So schauts eben aus. 

Sicherlich ist FO4 kein schlechtes Spiel, aber es hat mich dennoch extrem enttäuscht. Mehr als andere Spiele die ich dieses Jahr gespielt habe.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Januar 2016)

Kann hier vielleicht auch jemand mal etwas genauer werden und erörtern, was ihn denn jetzt so "maßlos enttäuscht" hat an Fallout? Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Ich glaube die Erwartungshaltung bei gewissen Titeln ist mittlerweile so hoch, dass man dieser als Entwickler kaum noch gerecht werden kann.

BF ist völlig zurecht so weit oben. Von der Beta nur 2 Tage gespielt, dann hatte ich schon genug davon. Ist dann doch leider nur der Casual-Arcade-Shooter geworden, wie es leider zu befürchten war. Noch schnell auf den Markt geschmissen um den Film-Hype mitzunehmen.
Für mich eigentlich mit Abstand auf Platz 1.


----------



## Wutruus (3. Januar 2016)

Das kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hätte Fallout 4 eher auf den 1. Platz gesetzt, Battlefront vielleicht irgendwo in die Mitte, aber Batman... Nagut, einige Sachen gab es schon, die mir nicht gefallen haben, aber auf meiner Liste der Enttäuschungen wäre es doch sehr weit unten, wenn nicht sogar gar nicht drauf.
Sicherlich bedeutet Enttäuschung noch nicht, dass es ein schlechtes Spiel ist. In der Hinsicht könnte ich locker The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt nennen, weil die Hauptstory gerade zum Ende einfach nur noch absurd war. Tatsächlich habe ich nur deshalb Witcher 3 als Spiels des Jahres gewählt, weil das Spiel viele starke Nebenquests hat. Aber Batman hat dann doch die bessere Hauptstory. Auf jeden Fall zum Ende hin. Jedenfalls bin ich in der Hinsicht wesentlich enttäuschter von The Witcher 3, welches gar nicht hier in der Liste steht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (3. Januar 2016)

Îch glaube, meine Enttäuschung des Jahres war "Project CARS". Was hatte ich mich auf den Titel gefreut, aber die Kampagne haben sie leider versiebt. Ich halte das für einen schlimmen Designfehler, daß man sich den Schwierigkeitsgrad selbst zusammenbasteln darf. Wer quält sich denn schon freiwillig, wenn er nicht muß? Ich hab das Spiel eher lustlos abgearbeitet und freudlos meine Runden gedreht, und irgendwann war es dann vorbei. Der MP ist vielleicht nicht schlecht, aber ich bin nicht so der MP-Racer. Also: Technik top, Gamedesign mies.


----------



## FalloutEffect (3. Januar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum das?



Dafür gibt es viele Gründe. Zum einen ist die Story zu kurz gewesen. Dadurch das es dann drei Charaktere waren, war es noch weniger Inhalt zu jedem einzelnen. Los Santos ist weit weniger attraktiver als Liberty City. Der Wiederekennungswert ist nicht so groß, Los Santos ist mir zu glattpoliert, Es ist groß ja, aber es ist einfach vglws weniger los. Ein weiterer Grund sind die Missionen die einfacher geworden sind oder durch Zwischenspeichern kürzer wirken. Natürlich gibt es wieder jede Menge Sachen die man nebenbei machen kann und einige Rollenspielelemente sind zurückgekehrt. Das fand ich sehr gut. Aber das größte Problem waren dann doch die drei Charaktere, die irgendwie (vorallem Franklin) zu kurz kommen. Und die Story hat einfach weniger Höhepunkte.

GTA 5 war ein gutes Spiel, aber gemessen an dem Hype für mich enttäuschend. Vielleicht auch weil ich immer großen Wert auf die Story und den Singleplayermodus lege. Nach einmaligem Durchspielen hatte ich jedenfalls nicht mehr das Bedürfnis es erneut zu spielen, Der Onlinemodus reizt mich nicht.


----------



## moeykaner (3. Januar 2016)

Bei Fallout 4 hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass sie endlich mal schaffen eine einigermassen gute Story zu schreiben und anständige Charaktermodelle kreieren, dass man wenigstens mal die Emotionen in den Gesichtern sehen kann.
Und NEIN ich lasse nicht die Ausrede gelten, dass das normal bei Bethesdaspielen ist, denn eine so große Company sollte es ja wohl mal auf die Reihe bekommen die richtigen Leute einzustellen. 
Außerdem ist die Welt von Fallout 4 meiner Meinung nach zu vollgepackt und man entdeckt alle paar Meter irgendwas. Ich finde dadurch ist das entdecken für mich nichts mehr besonderes und das Wastelandfeeling will nicht wirklich aufkommen.
Ein Schritt in die Falsche Richtung waren für mich persönlich die Änderung bei den Skills.

Bei CDProjektRed habe ich gesehen, wie sie ihre Spiele kontinuierlich weiterentwickeln, auf Feedback hören und in allen Belangen verbessern (Atmosphäre, Story, Content, Charakterentwicklung, Entscheidungsfreiheit). Die Entwicklung von Witcher 1/2 zu Witcher 3 ist bemerkenswert, wohingegen die Entwicklung von Fallout3 in Richtung Fallout4 eher ein Rückschritt ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2016)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es viele Gründe. Zum einen ist die Story zu kurz gewesen. Dadurch das es dann drei Charaktere waren, war es noch weniger Inhalt zu jedem einzelnen. Los Santos ist weit weniger attraktiver als Liberty City. Der Wiederekennungswert ist nicht so groß, Los Santos ist mir zu glattpoliert, Es ist groß ja, aber es ist einfach vglws weniger los. Ein weiterer Grund sind die Missionen die einfacher geworden sind oder durch Zwischenspeichern kürzer wirken. Natürlich gibt es wieder jede Menge Sachen die man nebenbei machen kann und einige Rollenspielelemente sind zurückgekehrt. Das fand ich sehr gut. Aber das größte Problem waren dann doch die drei Charaktere, die irgendwie (vorallem Franklin) zu kurz kommen. Und die Story hat einfach weniger Höhepunkte.
> 
> GTA 5 war ein gutes Spiel, aber gemessen an dem Hype für mich enttäuschend. Vielleicht auch weil ich immer großen Wert auf die Story und den Singleplayermodus lege. Nach einmaligem Durchspielen hatte ich jedenfalls nicht mehr das Bedürfnis es erneut zu spielen, Der Onlinemodus reizt mich nicht.



Danke für die Erläuterung, damit kann man nämlich viel mehr anfangen, als wenn jemand einfach hinschreibt, dass er enttäuscht war, aber nicht warum. So kann man es nachvollziehen


----------



## SpieleKing (3. Januar 2016)

Fallout 4? Lächerlich, ist bis auf wenige kleine Macken, dass beste Fallout bis jetzt


----------



## Drenex (3. Januar 2016)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Kann hier vielleicht auch jemand mal etwas genauer werden und erörtern, was ihn denn jetzt so "maßlos enttäuscht" hat an Fallout? Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Ich glaube die Erwartungshaltung bei gewissen Titeln ist mittlerweile so hoch, dass man dieser als Entwickler kaum noch gerecht werden kann.



Ehrlich gesagt war meine Erwartung ziemlich normal. Die Stärken aus dem alten Teil mitnehmen und ausbauen und die Schwächen versuchen auszumerzen. Stattdessen hat man  Stärken entfernt (Dialogoptionen, Entscheidungen/Konsequenzen, Immersion) und halbherzlich ersetzt (Skilltree, Settlement). Der Commonwealth ist überfüllter als Skyrim mit sinnlosen Orten, die nicht mal wirklich zum Erkunden einladen, sondern eigentlich nur zum Ballern. Die Quests sind auch nach dem Motto Quantität > Qualität und Grafik, sowie Animationen sind definitiv nicht zeitgerecht. Nimmt man noch in Betracht wie leistungshungrig das Spiel ist, für die grafische Pracht, die es bietet, geht bei mir jegliches Verständnis flöten.

Bevor mir jemand jetzt ankommt mit "Ja das ist Bethesda", auch für Bethesda Verhältnisse ist Fallout 4 nicht gerade die Bombe gewesen. 
Das Spiel fühlt sich einfach nicht rund an. Es hat keinerlei Immersion und der Rollenspielwert ist mächtig nach unten gegangen. Das eigene Kind ist weg, aber man spürt keinerlei Drang, dass Kind mal zu suchen. Konsequenzen gibt es auch keine für irgendein Handeln (Nick oder Hancock bei der Brotherhood, keinen bockt's ). Ich fand einige Ansätze löblich, wie das Crafting oder die Settlements, aber die sind auch nur Ansätze geblieben. Die Begleiter sind jedoch extremst gut gelungen, was mich dann doch positiv überrascht hat. 



SpieleKing schrieb:


> Fallout 4? Lächerlich, ist bis auf wenige kleine Macken, dass beste Fallout bis jetzt



Da hat jemand FNV nicht gespielt


----------



## Subarzer (3. Januar 2016)

Für mich ganz klar Fallout 4. is das schlechteste Fallout der Serie und hat den Namen nichmal mehr verdient. Haben die zu dem 0815 Shooter verkommen lassen... RPG merkt man dem spiel, bis aufs lvln und den Skills garnichmehr an =/


----------



## LOX-TT (3. Januar 2016)

Keine Enttäuschungen, jupp so ist es bei mir auch (gemessen an Käufen, was ich nicht kauf, kann mich schlecht enttäuschen)


----------



## Maiernator (3. Januar 2016)

Verstehe auch COD nicht, klar immer dasselbe, aber Blops 3 ist der beste Teil seit MW2 imo. Tony Hawk und Battlefront stehen zurecht auf ihren Plätzen ,das eine ist ein Bugfestival und das andere Abzocke Deluxe, da kann nicht mal COD mithalten.


----------



## WeeFilly (3. Januar 2016)

Star Wars: Battlefront (III) ist wirklich enttäuschend. Klar, man hat es schon vorher gewusst und seine Erwartungen heruntergeschraubt, aber trotzdem... Das Star Wars-Universum (oder die Galaxie...  ) bietet so viele tolle Möglichkeiten, was in diesem 08/15-Shooter eigentlich gar nicht genutzt wird...

Diese Single-Player-Missionsbröckchen haben so Lust auf mehr gemacht (obwohl genauso belanglos wie der Multiplayer)! Ein tolles Single-Player Spiel mit Star Wars Lore wäre DRINGEND an der Zeit.


----------



## Phone (4. Januar 2016)

Drenex schrieb:


> Da hat jemand FNV nicht gespielt



NV fand ich so nervig. 
Die Änderung mit den Magazinen hat mich sehr gestört und die Umgebung waren so seltsam lieblos.

FO4 kommt für mich nach Teil 3 und danach erst weit weit ab New Vegas.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (4. Januar 2016)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Na ein Glück hab ich mich vom Hype nicht  mitreißen lassen und hatte (bzw habe wieder sobald das GECK draußen ist)  mit Fallout 4 eine tolle Zeit! ^^



Leider hab ich mich mitreißen lassen und verstehe das nicht falsch: Für einen Teil der Zeit hatte ich auch eine tolle.... aber halt nicht so wie bei den Vorgängern. Die Luft war um Längen schneller raus. Auch jetzt wenn ich versuche weiterzuspielen, ist nach ca 30 Minuten der Spaß weg und mir fallen die ganzen Negativpunkte wieder auf.
Und viele meiner Kritikpunkte werden Modder auch mit GECK nicht in naher Zukunft beheben können. Wenn es allerdings einer schafft, ein Karmasystem und alle Skills wieder einzubauen und dass die Hauptstory oder zumindest Nebenquests davon beeinflusst werden, dann ja dann werde ich wohl auch noch eine großartige Zeit haben. Ansonsten so long.... her mit dem Speicherplatz 




ego1899 schrieb:


> Kann hier vielleicht auch jemand mal etwas genauer werden und erörtern, was ihn denn jetzt so "maßlos enttäuscht" hat an Fallout? Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Ich glaube die Erwartungshaltung bei gewissen Titeln ist mittlerweile so hoch, dass man dieser als Entwickler kaum noch gerecht werden kann.
> 
> BF ist völlig zurecht so weit oben. Von der Beta nur 2 Tage gespielt, dann hatte ich schon genug davon. Ist dann doch leider nur der Casual-Arcade-Shooter geworden, wie es leider zu befürchten war. Noch schnell auf den Markt geschmissen um den Film-Hype mitzunehmen.
> Für mich eigentlich mit Abstand auf Platz 1.



Zum Punkt hat zwar schon jemand was gesagt, aber lies dir ruhig mal die "Beschwerden" und Kritikpunkte in anderen Threads durch. Die meisten, die jetzt hier kommentieren, haben das wahrscheinlich schon zig mal erklärt, aber ich versuchs mal grob und kurz:
-Kein Rollenspiel mehr vorhanden. Skills/Perks/SPECIAL alles ein Einheitsbrei, der obendrein wenig bis gar keine Auswirkungen auf die Spielweise hat.
-Desaströses Dialogsystem (Dem Modder der das bereits überarbeitet hat, gehört ein Orden verliehen)
-Zu voll (das nicht bei jedem, aber bei mir einer DER Haupgründe): An jeder Ecke findest du was und musst ständig und nahezu pausenlos gegen schier endlose Ströme von Raidern, Supermutaten und vllt manchmal Mirelurks kämpfen. Glaub mir ich hab mich noch nie SOOO gefreut eine Deathclaw zu sehen. Aber nach der 10ten ist dann auch mal gut. Sind  quasi die Drachen von FO4
-Geschichte fast nicht zu beeinflussen. Nebenquests fast ausschließlich durch Kampf zu lösen. Nervtötende, sich ständig wiederholende Radiantquests. (nur die Orte wechseln und davon gibt's a hell of a lot)
-Man merkt der Engine das Alter an. An manchen Stellen stimmig und bombig, an anderen denkst du dir: WTF?
-Die selben Bugs, die bei Skyrim in der Engine bereits gefixed wurden, sei es durch Bethesda oder Modder, tauchen wieder auf. Hierzu zählen Texturpopins, Begleiter, die nicht mehr aus der Hocke hochkommen, verschwindende Waffen, verschwindende Minen bzw Fallen, Gegnerki setzt teilweise aus, Scriptfehler noch und nöcher,  durch die Welt fallen, Clipping durch Wände, Zoombug, etc pp. Für die lange Entwicklungszeit frage ich mich, was genau die so gemacht haben.
-Craftingsystem kann einen irgendwann auch nicht mehr bei der Stange halten.
-für mich persönlich extrem unliebsame Charaktere, Antagonist kommt mir zu kurz, etc. Mein Charakter lässt sich nur auf sarkastisch ertragen, der Rest ist ja eh nur "Ja" "Nein" "Später".
-Für einen Shooter sind die Mechaniken dann doch etwas öde, speziell die KI ist manchmal so hirntot, da kannst du dich neben sie stellen und sie bemerkt dich nicht.
-Atmosphärisch ging für mich (ich weiß gehört nach oben) vorallem durch die Dichte an Zeug viel zuviel verloren. Das soll ein Ödland sein? Kairiner Touristenbasar triffts eher.

Hoffe das reicht  BTW: Die Erwartungen wären erfüllbar gewesen und ich hatte gute Hoffnungen, weil mit The WItcher 3 endlich mal ein Spiel auch meine wieder übertroffen hat. Naja hat nicht geklappt



Phone schrieb:


> NV fand ich so nervig.
> Die Änderung mit den Magazinen hat mich sehr gestört und die Umgebung waren so seltsam lieblos.
> 
> FO4 kommt für mich nach Teil 3 und danach erst weit weit ab New Vegas.



Meinst du die verschiedenen Munitionsarten? Das fand ich zum Beispiel anfangs auch lästig, hat sich bei mir aber geändert.
Bei der Umgebung kann ich dich sogar verstehen. Die Mojave Wüste gibt halt nicht soviel her, aber der New Vegas Strip? Den fand ich genial. Jetzt mit Mods aufgebohrt sogar noch besser. 
Atmosphärisch hab ich mich da richtig "einsam" gefühlt. Also nicht auf dem Strip, sondern in der Wüste


----------



## LowriderRoxx (4. Januar 2016)

Derzeit würde R6: Siege bei mir einen Ehrenplatz auf der Liste der Enttäuschungen bekommen. 

Gameplay ist wirklich gut. Aber davon bleibt nicht viel übrig, wenn UPlay Zicken macht, die Server Verbindungsprobleme am Stück produzieren, das Matchmaking laufend im Smoke Screen of Death mündet und die Sync nach Ranked Matches nicht funktioniert. Von Problemen mit Cheatern/Exploitern ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Taiwez (4. Januar 2016)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Derzeit würde R6: Siege bei mir einen Ehrenplatz auf der Liste der Enttäuschungen bekommen.
> 
> Gameplay ist wirklich gut. Aber davon bleibt nicht viel übrig, wenn UPlay Zicken macht, die Server Verbindungsprobleme am Stück produzieren, das Matchmaking laufend im Smoke Screen of Death mündet und die Sync nach Ranked Matches nicht funktioniert. Von Problemen mit Cheatern/Exploitern ganz zu schweigen.



Kann ich zu 100% unterschreiben. Das Spiel macht so unglaublich viel Spaß, wird aber massivst durch Serverprobleme gebremst. Das Ubisoft da so lange nichts dran ändert, ist einfach nur frech. Scheinbar existieren diese Probleme auf allen Spielservern, wenn auch in unterschiedlichen Graden.


----------



## schweibi (4. Januar 2016)

Ich find Arkham Knight klasse. Ich hatte aber auch Glück, dass es bei mir von Anfang an keine Zicken gemacht hat. Diejenigen die immernoch Probleme mit dem Spiel haben kann ich allerdings verstehen, wenn sie sagen, dass das die größte Enttäuschung war dieses Jahr. Für mich bleibt es aber das beste Spiel des Jahres. Tja, Schwein muss man haben :p


----------



## Phone (4. Januar 2016)

RoTTeN1234;9931528Meinst du die verschiedenen Munitionsarten? Das fand ich zum Beispiel anfangs auch lästig schrieb:
			
		

> Die Änderung mit den Zeitschriften (Magazinen) meinte ich.
> Das wechseln der Munitionstypen ging eigentlich.
> Bei NV haben sie doch eingeführt das man die Magazine im Inventar behalten muss um den Bonus zu bekommen und hatten doch auch ein höheres Gewischt wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Glaube ich muss es noch einmal installieren. Irgend etwas habe ich daran so negativ in Erinnerung das ich NV nicht einmal durchgespielt habe.


----------



## USA911 (4. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> PS: Aber AC Syndicate als Enttäuschung zu bezeichnen finde ich daneben. Es läuft richtig gehend rund bislang. Ein riesiger Fortschritt gegenüber Unity. Kein Social-Media Müll drin, kein aufgezwungener Koop.



Aber der gleiche Aufguß wie immer. Und die Story ist mau und dann ist nun mal der x-te Nachfolger ein fail


----------



## Kartamus (4. Januar 2016)

Just Cause 3 fehlt. Für mich persönlich das schlechteste Release in 2015.


----------



## SphinxBased (4. Januar 2016)

Verstehe ich nicht!!!!
 Kaufen die Games wie die bekloppten und trotzdem sind,s Enttäuschungen.Was kauft Ihr dann deren 
 Shice.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (4. Januar 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> Die Änderung mit den Zeitschriften (Magazinen) meinte ich.
> Das wechseln der Munitionstypen ging eigentlich.
> Bei NV haben sie doch eingeführt das man die Magazine im Inventar behalten muss um den Bonus zu bekommen und hatten doch auch ein höheres Gewischt wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Glaube ich muss es noch einmal installieren. Irgend etwas habe ich daran so negativ in Erinnerung das ich NV nicht einmal durchgespielt habe.



Ne da liegst du glaube ich richtig, aber das ließ sich via mod beheben. Vorallem das Gewicht. Wenn du allerdings im Survivalmodus spielst, dann solltest du das vielleicht lassen. Ist ne riesige Herausforderung 

Hab wegen Mods jetzt nochmal bei FO4 reingeschaut und nachdem ich ja immer wieder neustarten muss, um diese Ruckler in Inneräumen wegzubekommen, ist jetzt der Bullshit des Jahrhunderst passiert. Bethesda hat ja entschieden, dass man keine Plugins anhaben darf. Das kann man mit dem Modmanager umgehen, allerdings NUR wenn er beim Start des Spiels an ist oder man das Spiel über ihn startet. Ich hab also mal 2 deinstalliert, Modmanager geschlossen und neu gestartet. Leider habe ich erst nach ner Stunde gemerkt, dass alle sfehlt, was ich gebaut habe.... Heidewitzka.... echt tolle Arbeit Bethesda. Jetzt fliegts aber endgültig



SphinxBased schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht!!!!
> Kaufen die Games wie die bekloppten und trotzdem sind,s Enttäuschungen.Was kauft Ihr dann deren
> Shice.




Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen "Schlecht" und "Enttäuschung" auch nciht so wirklich oder?


----------



## MichaelG (4. Januar 2016)

Wußte man vorher daß JC3 so eine Sch..... Qualität auf AMD GPUS abliefert ?


----------



## ego1899 (5. Januar 2016)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Die selben Bugs, die bei Skyrim in der Engine bereits gefixed wurden, sei es durch Bethesda oder Modder, tauchen wieder auf. Hierzu zählen Texturpopins, Begleiter, die nicht mehr aus der Hocke hochkommen, verschwindende Waffen, verschwindende Minen bzw Fallen, Gegnerki setzt teilweise aus, Scriptfehler noch und nöcher, durch die Welt fallen, Clipping durch Wände, Zoombug, etc pp. Für die lange Entwicklungszeit frage ich mich, was genau die so gemacht haben.



Das kann ich alles bis heute nicht nachvollziehen. Aber da man sowas ja quasi überall lesen konnte, muss ja was dran sein. 
Ich persönlich hatte über meine gesamte Spielzeit (von bestimmt ca. 130-150 Stunden) absolut keine der genannten Probleme/ Bugs.
Ich konnte 1x eine Quest nicht abgeben, weil die Quest von einem Begleiter kam und die entsprechende Antwort nicht vorhanden war. Das war der einzige Bug mit dem ich im gesamten Spiel konfrontiert war. Daher fallen diese ganzen Kritikpunkte für mein Fazit schon mal komplett weg. Ich scheine da ja unfassbares Glück gehabt zu haben.

Grafisch gesehen habe ich auch nicht so viel auszusetzen gehabt, wie ein Großteil der Spielerschaft. Auf Ultra alles superflüssig und auch ziemlich schick meiner Meinung nach. Ich habe allerdings von Anfang an mit diversen Grafikmods nachgeholfen, daher kann ich nicht wirklich sagen wie es "normalerweise" ausgesehen hätte. Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass es ohne entsprechende Mods so "grottig" aussieht, wie ja viele behauptet haben. Ich bin allerdings auch kein Grafikfetischist. Ich habe mir diese ständige Kritik eigentlich immer so erklärt, dass viele Spieler vielleicht einfach nicht die Vorgänger gespielt haben und somit den typischen "Ödland-Look" einfach nicht kennen  Oder am Ende wahrscheinlich noch auf einer Konsole gespielt haben oder halt nicht auf den höchsten Settings. Ich jedenfalls habe jetzt keinen Augenkrebs bekommen...

Bei den ganzen anderen Punkten stimme ich größtenteils zu. Das sind für mich aber alles Dinge, die Bethesda in der Elder-Scrolls-Reihe auch nicht besser macht. Da erzeugen für mich hauptsächlich Grafik und Musik die meiste Atmosphäre. Die Spielwelt mag da nicht so überladen sein, aber Story, Dialoge, Questdesign... Ich sehe da eigentlich keine großen Unterschiede 

Also insgesamt bin ich von Fallout auch nicht so begeistert gewesen, auch wenn es mich trotz allem lange unterhalten hat. Manche Dinge waren für mich auch völlig überflüssig, allem voran das Housing. Aber noch immer kann ich mir eine Platzierung in den größten Enttäuschungen eigentlich nur so erklären, dass die Erwartungen vieler Spieler einfach zu hoch waren, oder generell zu hoch sind. Und das von Spielern die wahrscheinlich jeden Teil von AC, CoD etc. spielen und sich Jahr für Jahr mit dem gleichen Mist abspeisen lassen. 

Bei Witcher 3 muss ich völlig zustimmen. Meine Erwartungen waren da recht hoch und diese wurden noch um ein vielfaches übertroffen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. Januar 2016)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das kann ich alles bis heute nicht nachvollziehen. Aber da man sowas ja quasi überall lesen konnte, muss ja was dran sein.
> Ich persönlich hatte über meine gesamte Spielzeit (von bestimmt ca. 130-150 Stunden) absolut keine der genannten Probleme/ Bugs.
> Ich konnte 1x eine Quest nicht abgeben, weil die Quest von einem Begleiter kam und die entsprechende Antwort nicht vorhanden war. Das war der einzige Bug mit dem ich im gesamten Spiel konfrontiert war. Daher fallen diese ganzen Kritikpunkte für mein Fazit schon mal komplett weg. Ich scheine da ja unfassbares Glück gehabt zu haben.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch versucht recht schnell mit Grafikmods nachzuhelfen, aber die Texturen sind in einem schlechten Format gespeichert und wenn man, wie ich, keine SSD hat, dann ist der Pop In nicht nur bemerkbar, sondern massiv schlimmer als bsow. bei the Witcher. Mit einigen Mods und jede Menge Feintuning an den .ini habe ich es auf ein erträgliches Maß redzuziert. Wenn das aber so geht, dann ist es schlichtweg mäßig bis schlecht optimiert und bei aller Liebe: Die Texturen sehen auch auf Ultra nicht so übertrieben gut aus, dass man das rechtfertigen kann. Der Pop In tritt ja teilweise auch auf Konsolen auf für die das Spiel ja auch optimiert wurde.
Wenn du keinen der Bugs hattest, dann wirklich Glück gehabt. Man kann die meisten mit Mods abstellen, aber auch das bedeutet, dass was schief gelaufen ist. Und wenn man dann wie gesagt jetzt anfängt AKTIV gegen Modding vorzugehen, indem man das Spiel bei jedem Neustart ohne eigneschalteten Modmanager zwingt die Plugins zu deaktivieren, dann hörts auch für mich mal mit dem Bethesda Community Bonus auf.
Das Problem bei FO4, dass ich aber am schlimmsten fand, war dass es jetzt wirklich ein Elderscrolls Future ist. Fallout war immer die bessere Rollenspielserie. Das ist jetzt gestorben mit diesem Spiel und das finde ich maßlos enttäuschend.

Witcher 3 ist für mich meine Überraschung des Jahres  Neben Life is Strange


----------

